# Green smokey eye (my first tut) pic heavy!



## Rouaa (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi everybody! I've never published any kind of tutorial here on Specktra. I always show my tutorials on my blog, but I thought that I might should show it here to. Hope you like it!

Here is the look:










​ 


This is what I userd for this look:

UDPP
FACE Stockholm Black eyeshadow
MAC Humid e/s
MAC Emerald Green pigment
MAC Chartreuse pigment
MAC shroom e/s
MAC Pearlglide liner Bankroll
MAC Khol power Mystery
Maybelline Define-a-lash

Step 1: Use some primer. I used UDPP. This might look too much, but it's up to each person to decide. Some of you might want to use a p/p or some paint. It's up to you.





​ 
Step 2: smear the primer the whole way up to the brow.



​ 
Step 3: Put some black shadow, like Carbon, or pigment on the outer V and in teh crease. Blend it well.





​ 
Step 4: Take some Humid and put it on top of the black shadow to get that blackened green look. Put also some Humid on your lid and some in your crease. Blend it well.







 
Step 5: Take some Emerald Green pigment and get some of that a bit in on the crease. Then blend it well with Humid. Also get some of the pigment and blend it with humid right beneath the brow bone.





​ 
Step 6: Take some Chartreuse pigment and put it all the way in on the lid.





​ 
Step 7: Thake some Shroom or other highlighter and put some of it on the brow bone, on the inner corner of the eye and on top of the green pigment right beneath the brow bone. Blend as much as you can.





​ 
Step 8: Use some Chartreuse pigment and blend it with the Shroom you just put on top of Humid to get that well blend look.






 
Step 9: Take some Khol Power (Mystery) put it in a thin line along with your upper lashline. Put some Pearlglide liner in Bankroll along your lower lashline in a bit thicker line. Get your mascara on and you are done!







The end.​


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 15, 2008)

LOv the green thanks!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tut!  I usually work from the inner part of my lid to the outer part and I'm going to try it the other way tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love all of your EOTDs, btw!


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_LOv the green thanks!_

 
My pleasure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Thanks for the tut! I usually work from the inner part of my lid to the outer part and I'm going to try it the other way tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love all of your EOTDs, btw!_

 
My pleasure. Sometimes I do the onter way around to, but it depends on how I feel, what brushes I use and the colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me know how that turns out for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And thank you once again


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the greens! Humid is one of my favs and it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 15, 2008)

wow. gorgeous and simple/

awesome tut


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_I love the greens! Humid is one of my favs and it looks gorgeous on you!_

 
I love Humid 2! It's not only beautiful, it's also very very simple to work with! Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_wow. gorgeous and simple/

awesome tut_

 
Thank you


----------



## Miss_Jessi (Nov 17, 2008)

Great tut!!
I have to go buy Humid so i can try this look !I've recently discovered THE GREENS and i love it!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 2, 2008)

sooo gorgeous!  thanks!


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jessi* 

 
_Great tut!!
I have to go buy Humid so i can try this look !I've recently discovered THE GREENS and i love it!_

 
Thank you so much! I love greens! I love Humid soooo much! It's one of my favourites!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_Gorgeous!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_sooo gorgeous! thanks!_

 
Thank you


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 4, 2008)

Those colors look great with your eyes! Your application and blending is flawless. Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Those colors look great with your eyes! Your application and blending is flawless. Thanks for the great tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much! I will put together a few more tuts


----------



## moonlit (Dec 5, 2008)

Im gona get humid.. it looks so good on you.. love ur blog as well


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 5, 2008)

Great tut! I love the way Humid looks over Carbon!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tut.


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Im gona get humid.. it looks so good on you.. love ur blog as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. We are also about the same shade so it would look almost the same on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh thanks and great that you took a peek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna put another translation icon there soon.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_Great tut! I love the way Humid looks over Carbon!_

 
Thank you. Yeah It's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jollystuikie* 

 
_Thanks for the tut._

 

My pleasure


----------



## bananarchy (Jan 13, 2009)

Very pretty TFS!


----------



## Calhoune (Jan 13, 2009)

Jag har aldrig prövat att ha den mörka skuggan först, dvs carbon och sen lägga en ljusare skugga över. Det blev skitsnyggt! Måste vara mycket lättare att skugga också.

Jättefint, som alla din andra looker.


----------



## animacani (Jan 17, 2009)

Kjempebra tutorial!!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good, adore green!


----------



## Azul (Jan 27, 2009)

greens are fabulous! thanks.


----------



## nico (Jan 28, 2009)

You're so talented.Love it


----------



## Rouaa (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bananarchy* 

 
_Very pretty TFS!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calhoune* 

 
_Jag har aldrig Page Rankingövat att ha den mörka skuggan först, dvs carbon och sen lägga en ljusare skugga över. Det blev skitsnyggt! Måste vara mycket lättare att skugga också.

Jättefint, som alla din andra looker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Testa att göra så 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Kjempebra tutorial!!_

 
Tack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* 

 
_Looking good, adore green!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Azul* 

 
_greens are fabulous! thanks._

 
Yeah they really are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_You're so talented.Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you very much


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 15, 2009)

i love green on u! i also love how u did the shape of the e/s. very cool.


----------



## pichima (Apr 18, 2009)

love this tut! I must try this ^^ you gave me some inspiration!!! thanx for posting


----------



## Rouaa (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i love green on u! i also love how u did the shape of the e/s. very cool._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great that you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pichima* 

 
_love this tut! I must try this ^^ you gave me some inspiration!!! thanx for posting_

 
Oh it's so nice to read this! thank you


----------

